# Currant Creek / Strawberry river



## STEVO

I took the day off work today & decided to try out the fly rod. Got up to Currant Creek (the river) at about 9 and fished it until about 1. Ended up catching about a dozen bows, no browns or cutts this time. Biggest fish was around 14". Since I dont exactly know my flys, ill leave that part out :lol: , But they seemed to like the little flashy green bead nymphs



































Then on the way home I decided to stop down below strawberry dam on the Strawberry River. I had never been down in there before, so it was new waters to me. Walked down about mile & a half. Its a beautiful river!!!


























I caught a few little browns(about 8-12") and had one spit the fly that I would guess at about 20" :x (would be my biggest fish to date on a fly rod  ). I caught this nice looking cutt

















Not a bad day off.


----------



## Nueces

Great pictures, glad you were able to hook some up.


----------



## tap

The Strawberry is a really beautiful river. Did you hike downstream very far or just fish right there below the parking?


----------



## STEVO

I only hiked down about a mile & a half. Some of the clearest water I have seen on a river. For the most part it is pretty shallow, But i did see quite a few nice holes down in there. One day when i have the whole day for that river Im going to walk down farther.


----------



## orvis1

Good to see you giving the fly rod a workout... The fishing only gets better and better over the next couple of months.


----------



## STEVO

orvis1 said:


> Good to see you giving the fly rod a workout... The fishing only gets better and better over the next couple of months.


Im hoping so, Im hoping the bigger fish want to come out & play also. These dinks are fun on the rod, but a few nice 20-24 inchers would be awesome to try my luck on 

LETS GO FiSHIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## submit7

Is this section from the Pinnacles up to the dam open year around? somebody told me otherwise. but looking at the proclamation it doesnt look like it has a restriction on what time of the year. anybody know about this


----------



## Bambi

I have heard the same. but i dont think that it does have any restrictions on that area just below the dam


----------



## Artoxx

Without looking at the proclamation, I think it is only the feeder streams that are restricted, those streams that the cutts from the main lake can use to breed in.
They are not able to breed in the river below the dam so it shouldn't be restricted.
BUT I COULD BE WRONG! :wink:


----------



## STEVO

I didnt see in the proc that it as closed, but I wasnt sure. Luckily when I got down there was already about 5 cars in the parking area, so I assumed it was open. It is a pretty area. It was right below the dam.


----------



## Ryfly

The river below the dam used to be closed until the second saturday in July just like the streams above the lake but not any longer. The fish do spawn quite well down there but the added pressure now days seems to have hurt the Cutt population. Frankly I wish it was still closed because it used to be a much better place to fish. It used to be catch and release only on the Cutts and it was one of the best Cutt fisheries in the state but for some stupid reason they changed the regs down there.


----------



## Bambi

Im headin to these rivers this weekend. Does anyone have any suggestions on some flys i should make sure to have in my fly box?


----------



## sawsman

I fished there two Saturdays ago. Lot's of grasshoppers in the area so a hopper imitation would be a good choice. Take a green drake as well.

The fly was very slow when I went so I ended up throwing a rapala and nailed a few, small cuts and browns.


----------



## tap

I haven't been down there yet this summer, but I definitely caught a nice brooke there on a hopper last year about this time.


----------



## Bambi

Well I went up to the area for the weekend for a family reunion and spent every day on the rivers. On Friday night i fish the strawberry right below the soldier creek dam. It is one of my most favorite stretches of river ever. I caught 2 nice size browns right before dark on a parachute olive. They were very fun fish to catch, lots of energy. Saturday i spent all afternoon on Currant creek. caught 4 10-12 inch rainbows. and 1 12 inch brown all on a small bead head nymph. On sunday I fished the strawberry river headwaters. I was scouting around on my motorcycle and found a nice beaver pond. I watched it for a while and saw a few surfaces. when i approached the pond i saw a HUGE fish swimming in the shallows. Got my rod ready and then started tossing a tan hopper and about 10 minutes later. they sucked it right off the top. Landed a whopper. i didnt measure him but he had to be over 21 inches. Nice big cutthroat. not much of a fighter but sure was a pretty fish. my cousin also pulled one in just a hair smaller than mine. and then we pulled in a total of probly a dozen more between 12 and 18 inches. 

What a fun trip.


----------



## scientificangler

Bambi,
That is AWESOME. Great job exploring and finding a sweet little pond. To me that is the perfect day of fishing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hazmat

i love fishing those two waters usually descent fishing


----------

